# Apple Safari Browser



## D. Paul (Mar 21, 2008)

Just got some info on this and installed. Anyone know anything about it yet? I see Mozilla CEO is upset that it is sent out as an update.


----------



## Robert Truelove (Mar 22, 2008)

I use it on the Mac as my preferred browser. I have Firefox as well but tend to only use it when Safari will not work for a particular Web site (which is very rare).

If I were using Windows as a client machine, I would use Firefox or Safari as my deault browser because IE is so insecure. Microsoft's ongoing attempt to make IE more secure is to make the web more and more inaccessible when using it.


----------



## Zenas (Mar 22, 2008)

Get on Safari, google Camino, download Camino and install it. Once it's on your system, delete Safari and any other browsers you have. They're all horrible in comparison to Camino.

P.S. Camino is made by Mozilla, but Firefox doesn't seem to operate as well as Camino does.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 22, 2008)

D. Paul said:


> Just got some info on this and installed. Anyone know anything about it yet? I see Mozilla CEO is upset that it is sent out as an update.



Firefox first, Safari second. All other browsers.....meh.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 22, 2008)

Firefox #1


----------



## Casey (Mar 22, 2008)

My problem is I have an old version of OS X and I don't get free upgrades on Safari. Yeah, if I owned a rival OS, I'd get free upgrades. Doesn't make sense to me. Maybe I'd like Safari more if I had a newer version, but alas, I'm cheap. 

Camino is for OS X and only works on OS X, but it uses the Gecko rendering engine that Firefox uses. So, Camino is a native port of Firefox for Mac. It's fast (-er than Firefox), smooth, and uses Mac style.

The only problem with Camino is that if you like Firefox extensions and plug-ins, they don't work with Camino. But if you don't use these things, then Camino is better -- uses less memory and works faster in OS X.

I switched to Camino from Firefox when I noticed Firefox running slow and sometimes crashing. Camino doesn't do that for me.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 22, 2008)

Use Camino for regular websurfing and use FF for stuff you *neeD* plug-ins for and such.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 22, 2008)

I noticed it got installed automatically when I updated iTunes yesterday.


----------



## Casey (Mar 22, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> I noticed it got installed automatically when I updated iTunes yesterday.


I have Safari 1.3.2 (from 2005!) on my computer. I can't download the new version (3.1) unless I have OS X Tiger or Leopard -- since I have Panther, well . . I'm out of luck.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 22, 2008)

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed it got installed automatically when I updated iTunes yesterday.
> ...



I should clarify that I'm running Windows Vista. The OP didn't mention what was meant by the Mozilla CEO being upset by "an update" but I'm pretty sure it has to do with the fact that Apple pushed it's browser down with the latest iTunes update so millions now have a browser on their desktop whereas with Firefox you'd have to go out to download/install yourself.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 22, 2008)

Apple pulled a Microsoft.


----------



## raekwon (Mar 22, 2008)

To be fair to Apple, there was a checkbox next to "Safari" on the Apple Software Update app. Unchecking it would've prevented installation.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 23, 2008)

raekwon said:


> To be fair to Apple, there was a checkbox next to "Safari" on the Apple Software Update app. Unchecking it would've prevented installation.



To be fair to Microsoft, they were just putting their browser in with their Operating System.


----------



## D. Paul (Mar 23, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> StaunchPresbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > SemperFideles said:
> ...



Sorry...that's exactly it.


----------



## jbergsing (Mar 23, 2008)

I tried Firefox, Camino and even Opera on my MacBook. I'm sticking with Safari because it runs better than any of the 3rd party apps. And 3.1 runs even faster! I love it!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 23, 2008)

jbergsing said:


> I tried Firefox, Camino and even Opera on my MacBook. I'm sticking with Safari because it runs better than any of the 3rd party apps. And 3.1 runs even faster! I love it!



I think that for 90% of web browsing this is going to be true. The reason for this is that Safari is designed to run only properly coded web sites. A good amount of the "bloat" of the Firefox or the IE browsers has to do with code designed to deal with "sloppy" programming of sites. Hence, there are some sites that don't run properly under Opera.

It's interesting if you've ever worked with an Open Source program like Joomla or Drupal that a lot of the extensions to these programs usually have a section called "Safari compatibility" because of this issue.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 23, 2008)

raekwon said:


> To be fair to Apple, there was a checkbox next to "Safari" on the Apple Software Update app. Unchecking it would've prevented installation.



Yeah, that's about normal. But I think Apple took advantage of the fact that most Windows users aren't used to the Apple Software Update window and are too lazy to read  let alone uncheck a box... 


(*ducks all the WinFlames coming soon*)


----------



## Ranger (Mar 23, 2008)

> Get on Safari, google Camino, download Camino and install it. Once it's on your system, delete Safari and any other browsers you have. They're all horrible in comparison to Camino.



That was true before Safari 3.1. Camino is extremely slow in comparison (not as slow as Omniweb or Firefox, but much slower than Safari). Furthermore, Safari now has true single window mode, ad-block support and much better PDF, RSS and search support. Furthermore, you can addon Inquisitor which might be the best all around addon to any browser whether PC or Mac.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 23, 2008)

BlackCalvinist said:


> ...most Windows users aren't used to the Apple Software Update window and are too lazy to read...



Guilty.


----------



## raekwon (Mar 23, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair to Apple, there was a checkbox next to "Safari" on the Apple Software Update app. Unchecking it would've prevented installation.
> ...


Yeah, that never really bothered me either and I didn't understand the collective "harumph" from the online community back when MS decided to do that. There was nothing that said that IE *had* to be used.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 23, 2008)

raekwon said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > raekwon said:
> ...



That was a different time in the industry. Microsoft had fallen behind and missed the bow wave to some extent and Netscape was really _the_ browser at the time. I think a lot of it had to do with the "irrational exuberance" of the time that believed that countless $billions would be made by the owner of the dominant browser and here you have this behemoth that makes the OS for nearly every computer on the planet and they're bundling their browser into the OS in a way that cannot be distinguished from the OS. It's sort of funny to look back at now but, at the time, it was a big deal.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 23, 2008)

Okay, all this talk of 3.1 has me interested. Since I already installed it, I'm going to switch and try it for a bit..... (on FF right now)


----------



## Herald (Mar 26, 2008)

BlackCalvinist said:


> Apple pulled a Microsoft.



Yep!


----------



## jbergsing (Mar 26, 2008)

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed it got installed automatically when I updated iTunes yesterday.
> ...


That's correct. You have to be running either Tiger or Leopard to run Safari 3. Can't you run Tiger on your machine?


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 26, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> BlackCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> > Apple pulled a Microsoft.
> ...



I love this. Apple installs a "self-updating system" more secretive than Windows Update, and then pushes a whole new program onto your system (not to mention that iTunes and Quicktime steal all audio/video associations), and has proprietary applications, does not let third parties on, and microsoft is *big brother!*


----------



## Scott (Mar 26, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair to Apple, there was a checkbox next to "Safari" on the Apple Software Update app. Unchecking it would've prevented installation.
> ...


Microsoft has monopoly power. Apple does not.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 26, 2008)

Scott said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > raekwon said:
> ...



Right. They _force _people to buy PCs instead of Macs. It's not the cost factor. Right....


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 28, 2008)

They force by default....

Unless you're Martin Luther pre-conversion, what person with a modicum of dignity, sense and self-worth would use Windows Vista ?


----------

